# Connecting PC Blu Ray DVD to a tv



## Bluemm (Apr 26, 2007)

I am trying to help a friend connect his Sony Vaio laptop to his HD tv so he can watch DVD's. His laptop has a Blu ray DVD player and we have it connected to his tv with a good HDMI cord about 4 feet long. When it is connected, the computer desktop shows up on his tv. When the movie is started however, the tv goes blank but the movie plays on the computer screen. Is this an incorrect setting on the computer? If the TV has a HDMI input it should be capable of receiving HD signals such as Blu Ray, shouldn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It could be one of many causes: see HERE


----------



## rollo2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

two things to check. first, when i connect via vga to a 1080p tv, i sometimes have to hit function, crt a second time to actually see the dvd. why? don't know. second, the hdmi cable as well as source input and source output all have to be compatable. hdmi is on version 1.3 last time i checked.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do both the HDMI output on the laptop and the HDMI input on the TV support HDCP?


----------

